# I found some eagles and struggled today



## coastalconn (Jan 8, 2013)

I went out this morning with a heavy heart.  My dog of 14 years was having troubles with her hind legs.  I managed to find 7 eagles, but I feel my attempt was somewhat lackluster as I missed focus often and blew highlights. When I got home she could no longer walk.  The Vet said she had a blood clot in her spine and we had to put her to sleep  Anyways, I figured I would share for the eagle fans and in memory of my beloved Beluga Jane.




Eagle 1/8 2 by krisinct, on Flickr




Eagle 1/8 3 by krisinct, on Flickr




Juvenile Eagle 1/8 1 by krisinct, on Flickr




Eagle 1/8 4 by krisinct, on Flickr

RIP my dear friend



I will miss you Beluga by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## shefjr (Jan 8, 2013)

Kris,
I'm really sorry to hear about you loss my friend. I know the feeling of loss like that. My wife and I had to make a similar decision like that about a year ago. I hated it. 
John


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Shefjr!  My heart is very heavy.  At least she wasn't in pain, but she could no longer walk.  It is a very sad thing that we must go through in life...


----------



## Akrobby (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry about your loss, that is a tough one.  I'm sure there are a ton of good memories you will hold on to.


----------



## shefjr (Jan 8, 2013)

It was cancer for me. We took her in thinking she had a chest type of congestion (trouble breathing). When they told us it was cancer and it was in 90% of her lungs we were shocked. She was only five. We were told to put her down and there was no chance to do anything but prolong a her life for a couple months and that it would be painful for her. That was the first time I ever had to make that choice. I'm not ashamed to admit that I cried like a baby. Even throughout the week anytime I would think of her I would tear up. 
It is one of the truly difficult things that we must endure in life. 
Hang in there.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 8, 2013)

Awww, man, I am sorry to hear such bad news. That's a long-time friend gone...   May her memory soar forever more, on the wings of eagles.


----------



## acellis (Jan 8, 2013)

I am truely sorry to hear of your loss. I am now 90 days without my Sgt. Major. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 8, 2013)

Condolences -- hope you have someone with you to help and share.

Joe


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 8, 2013)

CC, sorry to hear about your friend, but you have the eagle pictures of your last trip together to remind you of her.  Memories really never fade. 

WesternGuy


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 8, 2013)

Man I am sorry bud. My condolences.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your dog, It's crazy how we get attached to these animals. 
On this photo  your dog looks very lively and intelligent. 
I love your eagle series!


----------



## Mully (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your dog...they keep a special place in your heart, especially when you have them a long time.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 8, 2013)

Kris, I'm so sorry to hear that! Losing a pet is really tough, especially when you've had them for so long. One of my two 15-year-old cats died this past year after a series of little strokes that left her unable to meow or walk well, so I can truly empathize with your loss.


----------



## Aloicious (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss CC.


----------



## Tony S (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohh man, that just hurts.  One of the hardest things I ever had to do was take in our sweet heart newfy to find she had bone cancer and not bring her home.


----------



## Desi (Jan 9, 2013)

I was just about to comment on the wonderful and expressive picture of your dog....and then I read the comments.  I'm so sorry for your loss.  We went through the same a few years back with our Bear.  A puppy at heart, though 12 years old.  One day, out of the blue, his hind legs would no longer support him.  I hope her memory will always keep you company as you are out looking for birds.

Desi


----------



## binga63 (Jan 9, 2013)

sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Radical (Jan 9, 2013)

Ya that is sad, they are part of the family, hang in there.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Beluga, it's always hard to lose a friend.  It's been a 2-1/2 years since we lost Jasper and still miss him.


----------



## nola.ron (Jan 9, 2013)

I choked up reading this.  I am so terribly sorry for your loss.  My roux dog is my child.  I can't imagine this.  I almost lost her when she was 2 - she had a severe reaction to an unknown critter (vet thinks lizard or spider).  Almost lost her on the table.  I was hysterical the whole time - a grown man crying like a child while she looked up at me completely unable to move.  Time will heal but you will forever have the memories.  Best wishes to you.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 9, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss - she was a beautiful dog. I still feel the pain and it's been 12 years for me. 

Your eagles, as always, are amazing


----------



## baturn (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you for everyone's kind words of support.  Our house is very empty this morning.  I will be back to my birds soon.  I have left a few people hanging with PM's but I will get back to my answers soon.  Sincerely thank you.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 9, 2013)

So sorry to hear Coastal  
:hug::


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2013)

We understand - take your time.
And by the way, I love #1 and #2.


----------



## premo (Jan 9, 2013)

Kris, I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 9, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> Thank you for everyone's kind words of support.  Our house is very empty this morning.  I will be back to my birds soon.  I have left a few people hanging with PM's but I will get back to my answers soon.  Sincerely thank you.



No rush on mine. Praying that you will find some solace in wonderful memories of your faithful companion.


----------



## paigew (Jan 9, 2013)

sorry about your dog. I think your shots are amazing, and a beautiful tribute.


----------



## colnago1331 (Jan 9, 2013)

Coastal - always remember that the decision, while hard for you and your wife, was definitely the best thing for your friend. I think too often pet owners hold off on putting their pets down because of how the decision makes the owner feels, and in doing so forget that the pet is actually the one physically suffering.

As for the eagles - stunning as per usual......


----------



## JohnWDavisJr (Jan 10, 2013)

sorry about your dog, nice shots of the eagles.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

